# Australia skilled migration - For ICT professionals (Systems Analyst)



## robb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi helpers

I am an ICT professional from Bangladesh, very much interested to move to Australia under Skill Migration Process. Currently, I am working in a real-estate company as the Systems Analyst (ICT Department), I've found my occupation in the demand list under code: 261112 and I guess i am eligible to get the state sponsorship.

From google searches, I came to know that the point systems for Australian Immigration will be changed from July 2011. I took a test and it seems I'll get 65 if I get state sponsorship/ provisional visa in a low population growth area (Although I am not very clear about the state sponsorship process and requirements of low population growth area).

I am 30 years old now. I am a bachelor degree holder, BSC majoring in Computer Information Systems (CIS) and at the moment, I have a total 2 years of work experience in the said designation. Now, in the new points systems, I see there is no points given for less than 3 years of experience. So, I believe, it may be difficult for me to apply as skilled independent. But If i could manage to get 7 in IELTS each bands and apply for state/regional sponsorship will there be a possibility?

I also have found from some other posts here that, ACS require 4 years of experience in ICT for assessment. Will that be same for me or I can apply with my 2 years work experience?

Please help, thanks

Rob


----------

